# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [Guild Wars 1] Le topic de la nostalgie, des points de HoM et des minis à donner.

## Leybi

J'ai relancé Guild Wars 1  ::o: 

Et vu qu'on en parle de temps en temps sur le chan guilde ou sur mumble par nostalgie, bha je propose tout simplement d'en parler sur un topic dédié !

Personnellement je tente surtout de finir Beyond que je n'avais jamais fait... Vu que la Saison 2 de l'histoire vivante se rapproche du lore de GW1, et que Beyond fonctionne un peu comme de l'histoire vivante (mais d'il y a 250 ans  ::o: ), j'ai bien envie de finir au moins ça. Mais sur le coté et en mode casu, j'essaie aussi de finir le Hard Mode (Vainqueur + Gardien) !

Bien sûr si vous avez besoin d'infos ou d'aide pour finir le HoM, si vous avez besoin de minipets à dédicacer, ou si vous avez envie de partager une vidéo d'un vieux GvG à revoir absolument, n'hésitez pas à poster !

*Les Liens Utiles*
- Le Wiki officiel, aka la Bible du jeu.
- Le Wiki PvX, pour les builds.
- Le calculateur de récompense pour GW2, ou _HoM_.
- Toutes les missions journalières sur une page.
- Le chat de trade à Kamadan, en live !

*Guild Wars Beyond*
Ce sont 3 mini-campagnes qui font le lien entre GW1 et GW2. La première, *Guerre en Kryte*, vous place au premier plan dans la guerre civile entre les royalistes et le Blanc-Manteau. Vous pourrez par exemple assister à la création des Séraphins. La deuxième, *Coeurs du Nord* est centrée sur Gwen et Keiran Thackeray, et enfin la troisième, *Vents du Changement*, montre l'empire canthien dans sa  campagne pour débarrasser le continent de la corruption de Shiro - et ce faisant, va devenir très sécuritaire à tendances xénophobes, ce qui aura pour effet final de fermer les frontières aux étrangers comme on le sait dans GW2.

J'avais juste entendu parler de ces campagnes sans jamais les faire, et en fait c'est pas mal du tout, tant au niveau du lore que de la difficulté plutôt corsée. J'ai fini la Guerre en Kryte et je vais bientôt m'attaquer au reste !

----------


## purEcontact

Ça mérite presque un .gif !  ::ninja:: 

Au passage, il me semble que la sortie sur GW1 ne s'était pas faite.

----------


## Sephil

> ou si vous avez envie de partager une vidéo d'un vieux GvG à revoir absolument, n'hésitez pas à poster !


Un des 3 matchs EW vs QQ pendant les play-offs du Celestial Tournament en 2007.
On est déjà sur Nightfall à l'époque et on a 2 compos hex pressure assez sales.
Ce qui rend le match génial c'est le boulot monstrueux des monks pour tenir ce genre de pression surtout sur ce hall avec le debuff des sables mouvants. :D
Et évidemment le final avec des beaux retournements de situation à partir de VoD. ^^




Je l'ai encore probablement sur un vieux disque dur, en meilleure qualité, mais comme j'ai la flemme de chercher, j'ai trouvé un upload sur youtube.  ::P: 
Faudra que je retrouve un des matchs de Last Pride vs War Machine avec du retournement de situation monumental à la cata aussi, mais je me souviens plus exactement si c'était juste un random match ou un tournoi. ^^

----------


## lPyl

Good old times. (bon perso j'ai déjà finit GWB  ::P:  )

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

C'est quoi cette interface.. oO
Il l'a archi custom  ::o: .
GW que de souvenirs.. le LBM fait 1sortie/moi pour avancer les panthéon des joueurs dessus je crois. Perso je me tate pour orga ce genre d'events.
Je ne sais pas si ça concerne uniquement à partir du 9eme anniv mais maintenant on a un bon qui nous permet de choisir un kdo d'anniv du 1er au 8eme anniv (que des mini manifstement or mpour moi le 7eme c'est des toto mais bon).

Vu que vous parlez de nostalgie je vous permets de vous ping ceci : http://guildwars2.fureur.org/guild-w...-de-guild-wars
Si ça vous file pas un coup de nostalgie je comprends pas  ::o: .

Sinon pour votre HoM, vu qu'1po GW2 = 3e GW,  avec quelques pépettes sur le 2, ça facilite l'obtention d'un HoM badass :D.

EDIT : ajout d'un 'pas' qui change un peu le sens de la phrase.. ><

----------


## lPyl

Sympa le truc de fureur.

Edit : Putain cette B.O. quand même.

----------


## Sephil

> C'est quoi cette interface.. oO
> Il l'a archi custom .


Si tu parles du GvG, c'est juste un gars qui a enregistré la partie sur la GW TV (le spectator mode quoi).

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Yep Sephil je parlais de ça  ::): . Ah oui exact ! J'avais oublié qu'il y avait ça  ::o: .

IPyl, je transmettrai à Naveed alors  :;): .

----------


## Leybi

> Ça mérite presque un .gif ! 
> 
> Au passage, il me semble que la sortie sur GW1 ne s'était pas faite.


Ah j'avais pas vu ce topic tiens. Ça m'aurait bien intéressé ! D'ailleurs avant la sortie de GW2, on avait organisé des soirée zones élites sur GW dans le vieux topic section jeux multi, on avait fait FoW full clear et Labyrinthe d'Urgoz mais là on est mort à Urgoz  ::P:  Me souviens même qu'il y avait Tygra !




> GW que de souvenirs.. le LBM fait 1sortie/moi pour avancer les panthéon des joueurs dessus je crois. Perso je me tate pour orga ce genre d'events.
> 
> Sinon pour votre HoM, vu qu'1po GW2 = 3e GW,  avec quelques pépettes sur le 2, ça facilite l'obtention d'un HoM badass :D.


Si jamais tu orga quelque chose, n'hésite pas à faire de la pub ici moi ça m'intéresse !

Par contre les pos t'es sûr ? Ça se fait ou ? Ca me parait abusé comme taux de conversion, avec une 30aine de pos GW2 (aka pas grand chose) je peux finir mon armure fissure ?  ::O: 

Sinon j'ai monté un perso lv11 dans l'Eden...  :B):  Ça avance !

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Je t'assure que c'est le taux en cours ^^. Il faut juste avoir confiance en la personne ou utiliser un passeur -> gw2shop  ::): .
Si tu as des stacks de biscuits à la citrouille et autres items de SC ça vaut toujours des pépètes, le prix des armes à grave décollé aussi.

----------


## Leybi

Bha du coup je prends tous vos ectos s'il vous en reste ! Je paye 1g->3e, j'ai 100 gold actuellement sur GW2 (après un peu de farm pve  ::ninja::  )

----------


## Lee Tchii

J'ai RIEN compris à votre discussion  ::o:

----------


## Leybi

Si jamais des gens sont intéressé, je compte faire les quêtes d'Halloween un soir de la semaine (5-6 quêtes à la louche).

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Tu veux farm les biscuits ? ^^
Tu souhaiterais faire ça quand ?

----------


## lPyl

Si j'arrives à retrouver mon GW1, ce serait avec plaisir  ::):

----------


## Sephil

La Folie Tic, best flag fr!  ::lol::

----------


## Leybi

> Tu veux farm les biscuits ? ^^
> Tu souhaiterais faire ça quand ?


Je sais même pas ce que c'est les biscuits ^^ Non c'était juste histoire de m'y remettre un peu, j'avais envie de faire les quêtes ! Je vais les faire ce soir sûrement.

----------


## lPyl

Flag un jour, Flag toujours (ça me manque les GvG  ::P:  )

----------


## Zepolak

> Flag un jour, Flag toujours (ça me manque les GvG  )


Ça se joue encore les GvGs ?
Je sais pas si je me referais facilement aux combats qui donnent une impression de 'statique' (même dans DOTA, tu peux caster la plupart des sorts en bougeant), mais seul GW m'avait donné le mode de jeu 'parfait' pour mes attentes...

----------


## Leybi

Y'a énormément de syncing en GvG pour le titre. Mais il reste quand même une petite communauté de GvGers qui se rencontrent en tournois automatisés.

----------


## Takeo Kikuta

Donc on peut tenter de farmer le R3 GvG pour le panpan ?  ::o: 
Je pensais que les sync se faisaient qu'en COdex *-*.

----------


## Leybi

Un léger up (sans grande conviction sur le nbre de réponse que je vais avoir  ::P: ) pour dire que je rejoue un peu pour finir les derniers titres du HoM. J'ai aussi plein plein de minipets unded à donner.

----------


## RegisF

Salut !

je up pour savoir si le jeu vit toujours et à quel rythme.
Aussi, j'ai cherché à récupérer mon compte et j'ai eu la douloureuse surprise de découvrir que NCsoft l'avait cramé car il a été utilisé pour botfarmer des ressources. quelqu'un a eu droit à ça ?

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Y'a toujours pas mal de monde dessus. Un peu (beaucoup) moins en McM.

Pour ton compte, faut que tu contacte le support, avec un peu de chance tu sera débanni, mais attend toi de récupérer un compte vide ou presque si il a été hack.
Et je doute que ce soit intéressant de demander une restauration d'un état antérieur, tout dépend du temps que tu as passé dessus et de ce que tu avais comme stuff. Si tu as arrêté dans la première année, c'est probablement pas le cas.

----------


## RegisF

Merci de ta réponse. J'ai arrêté après Nightfall donc je vais quand même demander.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Ah, tu parlais spécifiquement de GW1. J'avais pas compris ça comme ça.
Sur GW1, y'a quasiment plus personne, c'est pas complètement mort mais pas loin quand même. On ne rencontre plus grand monde dessus.
La majorité est passé sur GW2 ou joue uniquement avec des gens en guilde, CPC ne dispose plus/pas de guilde sur GW1.

----------


## trex

Maj GW 1 hier ! (bon rien de ouf) le jeux complet à moitié prix (20€) à l'occasion des 14 ans du jeu. (mais bon qui va achetter ce superbe jeux aujourd'hui dépeuplé ?)

----------


## RegisF

> Maj GW 1 hier ! (bon rien de ouf) le jeux complet à moitié prix (20€) à l'occasion des 14 ans du jeu. (mais bon qui va achetter ce superbe jeux aujourd'hui dépeuplé ?)


La MAJ consiste en quoi ?

----------


## trex

> La MAJ consiste en quoi ?


https://wiki.guildwars.com/wiki/Feed...dates/20190501

----------


## Anonyme220622

Le suis en train de ne faire un full run histoire avec une pote. Elem et mesmer ça dépote bien. Si jamais certains sont intéressés pour nous rejoindre ça sera avec plaisir  ::):

----------


## lPyl

Ce topic + hier je me suis retrouvé à parler d'infuse monk. J'ai pas envie de replonger dans une dépression de ce que le PvP de GW2 aurait pu être, merci bien :D

----------


## Anonyme220622

Je suis agréablement surpris. passé les quelques heures de "putain c'est vilain et pas intuitif", le jeu est plutôt très cool en solo/duo. je vois pas le temps passer en tout cas.

----------


## SilverPig

Dites, snot dis vrai? GW1 serait encore viable, ou du moins qu'on y prenne du plaisir sans être en permanence seul?

----------


## RegisF

Je crois qu'il faut jouer uniquement en zone internationale pour trouver du monde.

----------


## NayeDjel

Comme snot, je refais GW1 en mode difficile en solo/duo avec des héros NPC et je suis très agréablement surpris. Comme j'étais pas mal jeune à l'époque, là j'ai vraiment un tout nouveau regard et malgré certaines détections de collisions bien trop foireuses, je prend plus mon pied que sur GW2.

Y'a des vrais enjeux et conséquences quand tu joues mal/fais des mauvais choix, du coup je m'implique plus.

Y'a même des devs d'Anet qui ont push des mises à jours sur leur temps libre (nouvelles compétences élites, options graphiques et quelques QoL).

Et je fais mon touriste avec Re-shade !https://imgur.com/a/vgBevgl

----------


## RegisF

tu veux dire que tu joues seul uniquement avec les bots et les héros ? Et tu arrives à aller loin ? Dans mon souvenir les héros étaient mais les bots nuls.

----------


## NayeDjel

Je joue avec un ami de temps en temps mais sinon c'est avec des héros oui. Les devs ont débloqué le nombre max de héros que tu peux prendre seul. Tu peux avoir un groupe de 8 : toi + 7 héros donc 8 persos où tu choisis les compétences et que tu peux commander (déplacements, skills etc)

----------


## Anonyme220622

C'est ça. Si tu fais un perso Vanilla par contre, tu te tape les mercenaires avec une ia douteuse (même si meilleure qu'à l'époque).

L'idéal pour tout soloter est de commencer avec la campagne nightfall, pour débloquer pas mal de héros customisables. Si commencer sur vanilla est impératif, il y-a encore pas mal de joueurs dans l'eden pour te débloquer l'accès aux terres charrs et tu pourra trouver quelques personnes pour avancer jusqu'à l'arche du Lion. Au delà je recommande d'aller en Elona pour au moins débloquer les héros.
Tu as des listes de builds hyperviables (c'est souvent du ENV/X ou X/ENV parceque les envouteurs sont broken as fuck en PvE). Tant que tu monte pas un build trop complexe à jouer (genre avec des conditions pour lancer tel sort), ils sauront se démerder avec ce que tu leur donne et tu pourra jouer avec une difficulté normale.

La plupart des irréductibles se retrouvent effectivement sur les serveurs internationaux. Et principalement à Kamadan (la ville de départ de nightfall)

Il y-a quelques commus et guildes françaises aussi.

----------


## Shurin

> C'est ça. Si tu fais un perso Vanilla par contre, tu te tape les mercenaires avec une ia douteuse (même si meilleure qu'à l'époque).
> 
> L'idéal pour tout soloter est de commencer avec la campagne nightfall, pour débloquer pas mal de héros customisables. Si commencer sur vanilla est impératif, il y-a encore pas mal de joueurs dans l'eden pour te débloquer l'accès aux terres charrs et tu pourra trouver quelques personnes pour avancer jusqu'à l'arche du Lion. Au delà je recommande d'aller en Elona pour au moins débloquer les héros.
> Tu as des listes de builds hyperviables (c'est souvent du ENV/X ou X/ENV parceque les envouteurs sont broken as fuck en PvE). Tant que tu monte pas un build trop complexe à jouer (genre avec des conditions pour lancer tel sort), ils sauront se démerder avec ce que tu leur donne et tu pourra jouer avec une difficulté normale.
> 
> La plupart des irréductibles se retrouvent effectivement sur les serveurs internationaux. Et principalement à Kamadan (la ville de départ de nightfall)
> 
> Il y-a quelques commus et guildes françaises aussi.


J'ai pris un shoot de nostalgie rien qu'à lire ça  :Emo: 
Les runs pour débloquer les villes aux noobs dans les montagnes enneigées contre quelques po.
La tentative de faire un 100% carto (je crois que j'ai bloqué à 99.98%).
Le marchandage des miniatures.
Pff, c'était tellement bien GW1.

----------


## RegisF

> Les runs pour débloquer les villes aux noobs dans les montagnes enneigées contre quelques po.


 :Emo:   :Emo:   :Emo:   :Emo:   :Emo:   :Emo:   :Emo:

----------


## purEcontact

Le jeu est toujours accessible, sauf erreur de ma part, ils n'ont pas arrêté les serveurs.
Par contre, y'a sûrement moins de nouveaux joueurs à racketter.

----------


## lPyl

> J'ai pris un shoot de nostalgie rien qu'à lire ça 
> Les runs pour débloquer les villes aux noobs dans les montagnes enneigées contre quelques po.
> La tentative de faire un 100% carto (je crois que j'ai bloqué à 99.98%).
> Le marchandage des miniatures.
> Pff, c'était tellement bien GW1.


Ah purée les runs lornar's pass, j'en ai fait un paquet ça :D

----------


## Anonyme220622

> Le jeu est toujours accessible, sauf erreur de ma part, ils n'ont pas arrêté les serveurs.
> Par contre, y'a sûrement moins de nouveaux joueurs à racketter.


Toujours ups. Pour le monde, Y'en a beaucoup moins, mais t'as quand même largement de quoi faire si t'es anglophone. Et les gens créent régulièrement de nouveaux persos donc t'as des sortes de permanences qui se tiennent à Lornar pour faire le run Droknar. Si tu crée un perso Nightfall tu peux aussi aller chercher des gens pour t'aider à Kamadan, la ville ressemble à la foire du trône h24. 

Même le HoH tourne encore. Avec des 1+héros vs 1+héros. Et c'est putain de hardcore.

----------


## NayeDjel

Yep, et pour ajouter à ce que dis snot, s'il vous manque un contenu spécifique il y a encore qqes guildes anglophones sur discord pour passer des LFG. Les groupes se remplissent relativement facilement (c'est pas instantané par contre).

----------

